# Welcome to N.O. Julian....



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Hornets' rookie gets first taste of life as a pro in New Orleans*

NEW ORLEANS (AP) — _Never mind the disappointment of falling from a projected top-10 pick in the NBA draft and still being around when the New Orleans Hornets picked 13th.

Julian Wright, 20, is happy he was still alive beyond age 10.

The Chicago native nearly drowned in a swimming pool as a child. He had to be revived after being pulled from the water unconscious by a relative. The story made a local newspaper and Wright still has the clipping chronicling the horrific moment he reflects upon every time he reaches a milestone in his life, whether it be high school graduation or his new status as a pro athlete and millionaire-to-be._

_"I kind of just thought about how far I've come as a person," Wright said Friday, when the Hornets formally introduced their latest first-round pick to a crowd of jubilant children at an inner city YMCA.

"I'd be a fool to like, not be grateful, playing basketball and just being a positive influence, things like that," Wright continued. "When things like (the near drowning) happen in life, it kind of gives you a different perspective. I think that's what's helped me in terms of being a little more mature than maybe most rookies would. Nothing's promised. You've got to make the most of your abilities and talents when you're able to."

As for Wright's path to pro basketball, that began well before he was 10. His mother, Gina Wright, recalled picking up from behind furniture and curtains so many makeshift balls her youngest of two sons made by bunching up socks or tinfoil.

Wright's father, Paul Vinson, had played basketball in college at the Illinois Institute of Technology, so Wright had someone to learn from at an early age and was a standout by his freshman year in high school.

He comes to the Hornets having averaged 12 points and 7.8 rebounds per game as a sophomore last season for the Kansas Jayhawks.

While those numbers are hardly extraordinary, Wright's court sense, 6-foot-8 frame, ball-handling skill and passing ability give him tremendous potential to develop into an NBA star, said Hornets general manager Jeff Bower and coach Byron Scott._

More here


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I really like Julian.. let's see where he could fit better...
2 guard? 3 spot?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Keep Devin Brown at the 2, and have Julian back-up he & Peja?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

How 'bout move Peja at the 2, and put Julian at the 3, it's his natural position, and Peja, is versatile enough to play out of position.


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

I hope Scott doesn't try to put Peja back at the 2. He cannot guard quicker shooting guards and stay healthy. I think they like Devin Brown enough to give him a try next season. He needs to brush up his shooting, but hey, maybe that is why they got Haluska. Should look something like this:

PG Chris Paul/Bobby Jackson
SG Devin Brown/Adam Haluska/(Trey Johnson PLEASE!!)
SF Peja Stojakovic/Julian Wright
PF David West/Cedric Simmons/Julian Wright/Brandon Bass
C Tyson Chandler/Hilton Armstrong


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

noballer07 said:


> I hope Scott doesn't try to put Peja back at the 2. He cannot guard quicker shooting guards and stay healthy. I think they like Devin Brown enough to give him a try next season. He needs to brush up his shooting, but hey, maybe that is why they got Haluska. Should look something like this:
> 
> PG Chris Paul/Bobby Jackson
> SG Devin Brown/Adam Haluska/(Trey Johnson PLEASE!!)
> ...


Is Butler being traded? I agree in that Peja needs to be at the 3.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Peja really needs to stay at 3 for the reasons already stated... Butler maybe can play the 2 spot this year with Devin and some other guy while Peja and Julian play the 3.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah there's no way Peja can play the 2. He'd get torched on D...well he already does, but itd be worse.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

plus Jw needs some seasoning and to grow into his body


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

dude can dress himself at least, that suit is sharp. I have a good feeling about wright, he showed some real promise last season and i think he can step in and be a spark plug right away, and be a solid starter in 2-3 years.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

he's a true stud player.

But I'm biased being a KU alumn


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

If you wanted you could play Peja at the 2 and Wright at the 3, and on defense just switch so Wright would guard the 2's...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> If you wanted you could play Peja at the 2 and Wright at the 3, and on defense just switch so Wright would guard the 2's...



Yup, that's pretty much what they did with Peja and Mason. At least during the handful of games that Peja played.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Has Julian Wright signed a contract yet?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Has Julian Wright signed a contract yet?


Yes he has. First day of Summer League.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Yes he has. First day of Summer League.



Thank you


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Yes he has. First day of Summer League.




OK, actually no he hasn't. What's up with that?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

If he hasn't, he will eventually.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> OK, actually no he hasn't. What's up with that?


Actually, what's the big deal? I read in this article that he has in fact signed his contract.



> _*Wright, who signed his rookie contract Saturday*, wasn't the only Hornet that stood out against the Warriors. Center Hilton Armstrong did precisely what Scott told him he wanted to see. _


http://www.nola.com/sports/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-31/118387829958780.xml&coll=1


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

No, he's not going to Portland! LOL


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Wright will back-up at the 3-spot. When Peja gets hurt, he might be ready to take over a starting role.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> No, he's not going to Portland! LOL




You're right. No way a SF the Blazers were coveting in the draft would get traded to a team who's GM is a Kansas alum. I also realize the Blazers have no players of value to anyone around the league.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> You're right. No way a SF the Blazers were coveting in the draft would get traded to a team who's GM is a Kansas alum. I also realize the Blazers have no players of value to anyone around the league.


I would trade Julian Wright for what Martell Webster was supposed to be...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I would trade Julian Wright for what Martell Webster was supposed to be...





Ha ha, LOL that was funny. Then again Portland wouldn't trade what Martell was SUPPOSED to be for Julian Wright. We keep telling ourselves that he's still really young.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

He is.


----------

